# Londonderry Altnagelvin hospital parking



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Anyone know if there is parking for a 7.3m motorhome at Altnagelvin Hospital? Or Park n ride? 

We've just become grandparents! Should have sussed this out before.....! R


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

In case anyone else might be looking for same, we found parking at Premier Inn/Brewer's Fayre, about 10-15mins walk from the hospital.

Just about to sample their hospitality


----------

